# Remove the expiration icons? Or change time?



## Goobergirl (Sep 12, 2007)

I recently, joyfully, managed to upgrade the hard drives in my Series 2 Tivos. Now that I have oceans of space... the yellow/yellow exclamation symbols are getting on my nerves. Is there some way to stop them altogether or change the period of time that tivo defaults to? After all, I have LOADS of space, its not like those shows are genuinely in any danger of getting deleted.

(Of course, if I had no life, I could go through and individually lengthen the period of time, but I do have a life....) 

these seems like something that should be controllable as a backdoor code, which I just learned about... but I also just learned that here at the end of 2009, with software version 9.3, backdoor doesnt seem to work anymore.

Any help is appreciated!


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

If you still have space for more recordings, you can ignore the symbols because Tivo will not delete them unless it needs the space for new recordings.


----------



## Goobergirl (Sep 12, 2007)

I understand that, of course! They just bug me to look at.


----------



## BTUx9 (Nov 13, 2003)

If your tivo is hacked, there are a few options, but truly, it'd be best just to get used to the symbol.


----------

